# Samsung PX2370 or Dell ST2420



## boom2709 (Aug 8, 2011)

Which one of the below two should i purchase for best movie experience and some gaming (usually car racing and some FPS)

Samsung PX2370 or Dell ST2420

I will be making the purchase on 13/08.


----------



## sydbarett (Aug 9, 2011)

The Samsung would be better, though a tad costlier too. If 3/4 Ks is not a concern go for Samsung.


----------

